# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Zere penis

## sven15

Ik heb na het klaarkomen soms last van een irritatie (soort kramp) in mijn penis.
Ik ben zelf 23 en kamp al anderhalf jaar met een erectiestoornis.
Ben alle verschillende malen bij een uroloog geweest, deze heeft mij viagra en cialis voorgeschreven maar niets helpt.
Iemand misschien hier ervaringen mee.
Alvast bedankt

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Sven,

Wat vervelend dat je hier last van hebt. Ik zou zelf eigenlijk ook geen oplossing weten, dit is echt het werk voor een uroloog. Misschien moet je eens een second opinion aanvragen bij een andere Uroloog!

Sterkte!

----------


## sven15

Ik heb een 2de afspraak bij een andere uroloog gemaakt maar hier moet ik 4 maanden op wachten. Ik denk dat er niet genoeg bloed naar de penis gaat.
Iemand hier oplossingen voor?

----------


## christel1

Sven, dit is echt iets om na gekeken te worden bij een uroloog en eventueel door een ziekenhuis opname te meten of je penis in erectie komt als je slaapt, normaal gebeurt dit van 3 tot 5 maal op 1 nacht zonder dat je het zelf beseft (ze noemen dit een penismeting en daarvoor moet je volgens internet 3 nachten 10 uur gaan slapen in het ziekenhuis). Ook een doppler onderzoek kan uitwijzen of er genoeg bloed naar de penis gaat maar dit wordt ook uitgevoerd in het ziekenhuis, dit kan eventueel opgelost worden door medicatie, soms is er een kleine ingreep nodig om de bloedtoevoer te herstellen. 
Als je een roker bent dan zal de uroloog je ook aanraden om te stoppen met roken, ook overgewicht kan een oorzaak zijn, ook diabetes kan een oorzaak zijn maar dit zijn allemaal maar "gissingen" en het kan ook een andere oorzaak hebben. 
Ook bepaalde medicatie oa antidepressiva kunnen een invloed hebben op de erectie van een man en natuurlijk ben je niet verplicht om hier te vermelden of je AD slikt.... 
Ik vind het wel raar dat de uroloog al direct viagra en cialis voorschrijft als je nog zo jong bent (ik vind dat persoonlijk he) want viagra kan wel belastend werken voor het hart (hopelijk heb je geen hoge bloeddruk). 
Kan je niet sneller bij een ander uroloog terecht want 4 maanden wachten vind ik wel raar, misschien vragen om hem zelf eens te spreken, meestal kan je dan sneller terecht dan via het afsprakenbureau, hier in België toch.... 
En ook psychologisch kan je er gaan onder lijden wat nu ook niet echt gezond is want dan ga je denken dat het echt niet meer lukt en dan lukt het meestal ook niet... en dat is ook niet de bedoeling op jouw leeftijd (mijn zoon is een jaartje ouder dan jou). 
Er bestaan wel degelijk oplossingen voor jouw probleem maar het is echt aan een uroloog om hierover te beslissen wij kunnen alleen maar advies geven. 
Hopelijk kan je sneller terecht bij de uroloog.... 
Groetjes 
Christel1

----------

